# ما هى الinstrumentation؟؟



## msss_good (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى أنا أخوكم محمد(مهندس كهرباء) أعمل فى احدى شركات الحفر منذ عام (مساعد كهربائى)
وكنت على وشك الترقية لولا الظروف الاقتصادية التى طرأت علينا كعمال فى مجال البترول

وفوجئت أنه قد تم نقلى الى قسم ال(instrumentation)وأنا لا أعرف عنها الا القليل
فما العلوم الواجب على الالمام بها لأزيد من كفاءتى فى هذا المجال
أرجو الرد وأشكركم


----------



## B2000 (25 مايو 2009)

هى علم أجهزة القياس و هى علم كبير يحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل المهمه و بدون ال Instrumentation لا نستطيع ان نقوم بعمل تحكم الى لان اجهزة القياس هى من يقوم بتوصيل الأشارات اللازمه لكل انواع القياسات التى نحتاجها مثل الحراره والضغط و التدفق و الرطوبه 
وللمعرفه اكثر فلابد من القراءة كثيرا" فى هذا المجال او اطرح اى سؤال تريده و ان شاء الله ساكون جاهز للرد


----------



## msss_good (25 مايو 2009)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الرد ومن خلال عملى عندما سيطرأ على شىء لا أفهمه فلن أتردد فى سؤالك أخى 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## H.Sheer (29 أغسطس 2009)

اقترح عليك قراءة الكتاب التالي 
Process Measurement and Analysis by Bela G. Liptak

اعتقد انه راح يفيدك .. وبرايي انه احسن كتاب في Instrumentation


----------

